# DELIVERY TIME TO DEALER FROM GRIMSBY



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi All,

Can anyone give me an idea of how long it is currently taking for a car to get to the dealer once its at Grimsby?.

Thanks


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Mine has been at grimsby for 7 days today. Was told by audi live chat it can take up to 10 days.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

We can all look forward to another wait then!

Thanks Jonnyy.


----------



## Shingy1 (May 11, 2011)

I was thinking a few days at most! but 10 days... what they delivering it with, horse & cart ? :?


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

My dealer is only about 2 hours from grimsby but i think its the same as emden, a back log of cars to move and obviously not enough ships and car transporters to clear it quick enough. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like I will be putting back my collection again - thought I had over estimated last time!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Its 3 weeks since I placed my order for a UK stock car which was at Port of Tyne Docks.I have not got a collection date either.
I do wonder if the car is even in the UK.With the current weather I am not in a rush to collect.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Just had another chat with audi live chat and they are saying now my car didn't arrive in the UK till march 1st and that it "should" be at the dealers by this time next week, as it is awaiting to be assigned to a transporter. last friday Audi tracker and my dealer said the car arrived at grimsby on Feb 25th and can take up to 10 days to get from port to dealer, so i was expecting it at the dealers this weekend. Bit confused now.


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi Jonnyy,

Not such good news then.

My dealer has said that my car is in Uk, although tracker says still shipping - the dealer is still confident of a pick up next Saturday.
Not pinning my hopes on it.

Chris.


----------



## Jonnyy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Chris,
Hopefully the tracker will update overnight for you then, as it seems to only update once a day around midnight till 1am-ish.
Be nice just to get a collection date to aim for now. Plus think i mentioned before that my trade in is due an mot on 22nd march so determined to collect it before then so i dont have hassle/cost of an mot. Fingers crossed for you for next sat then!


----------



## Biscuit05 (Jan 26, 2016)

Jonnyy,

Misread the post - not such good news!. Another long few days wait AGAIN!


----------



## LMC (Mar 31, 2017)

My car left the Audi factory in Germany on 6th March 2017 and took 17 days to get to Grimsby port. It has been sat at Grimsby port since 23rd March waiting to be assigned to to a transporter lorry. Fuming as I thought I would avoid the new tax law as of 1st April. Out of order that it has been sat at the port that long and can not be registered to avoid the new tax law until it gets to the dealer!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Mine was registered at the port by the dealer.
I got the reg number a few hours after it landed.

I dont believe that would "change" the point of sale however.


----------



## LMC (Mar 31, 2017)

Really? Which dealership did you order with ?

I really wouldn't mind if we didn't get it till next week but just wanted it registered to avoid the new tax law


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Registration and tax are two different things.
It was through the JCT group.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

You'd have to sign for it and agree all the finance before they can tax it. If they still have time and if you're prepared buy without seeing it then it can be done.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## WhiteWizard (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi,

The dealer can put an "express" delivery request on. They wanted me to register mine before March so did this and it came in 5 days.

I am in Northants BTW.

Ant


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im sure the changes come into play on the 1st April, so without a time machine this is a kinda a done deal now.


----------

